# Everything You Want to Know About Trailer Hitches



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Most of your probably heard about the trailer hitches and were thinking to get one. But it might be a real headache when choosing it, since there is a lot of types. We are here to help you to get the right one for your 2014 Nissan Titan, Frontier, Xterra.
Let's start with the basics: there are four major types of trailer hitches, regardless of whether they are installed at the factory (like many pickups and big SUVs) or added on afterward. A hitch may simply have a bar sticking out past the bumper with a ball mounted to it. Or there may be a square receiver that takes a ball mount that slides into it; there are several sizes of receiver hitches. Because of their versatility and the ease of removing that knee-knocker, they are the most popular. To get more information you can read this article on our website: Everything You Want to Know About Trailer Hitches

We would like to share few options we have from the leading manufacturers in this industry, such as Curt, Draw-Tite and others. To check all the information about them you can follow this link: Trailer Hitches & Towing Accessories at CARiD.com

CURT® - Rear Trailer Hitch with Receiver Opening http://www.carid.com/2014-nissan-titan-trailer-hitches/curt-rear-trailer-hitches-1642092.html

Draw-Tite® - Rear Trailer Hitch with Receiver Opening http://www.carid.com/2014-nissan-titan-trailer-hitches/draw-tite-rear-trailer-hitches-26314917.html

And make sure to check this installation video on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap84b7MPqWU

Have you ever used trailer hitch and what brand?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Massive price reductions on CARiD keep spinning up! Today we are here for you with the great deals on all Draw-Tite products. 










HURRY UP, purchase Draw-Tite parts at the lowest prices. The promo expires on September 30, 2015

*Choose your hitch and hitch accessories here:* http://www.carid.com/draw-tite/


----------

